

Where did my consciousness come from? - Sandman
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21128221.400-existence-where-did-my-consciousness-come-from.html

======
glimcat
Consciousness is like a task scheduler, lurking in the kernel of the brain and
routing resources according to criticality, timeliness, and projected aversion
and reward outcomes.

